# 1967 HO convertible production



## linden_gto (Jan 9, 2017)

I have numbers (production) for convertibles and for HOs independently, but does anyone know how many HO convertibles were built in 67. For instance, I know there were 56 RA convertibles, but i haven't been able to find a similar number for HO/Conv.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

A book that I have agrees with your RA numbers and in addition the book states 1,591 H.O. convertibles.


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

Here are the pages from The Legend which confirm what Roger That provided.


----------



## linden_gto (Jan 9, 2017)

it's hard to believe 358 people opted for the HO motor and then decided not to upgrade the trans from the 3-speed manual!! i guess most of those went racing.


----------



## Tyrol67Goat (Dec 23, 2021)

linden_gto said:


> it's hard to believe 358 people opted for theHO motor and then decided not to upgrade the trans from the 3-speed manual!! i guess most of those went racing.


Hahaha, my grandfather was one of them, cars still in our garage today. I asked him about this, his explanation was that he could only afford a few options and put his money towards the positraction over the 4 speed


----------

